# NORAD Canada



## FastTrax (Jul 11, 2021)

www.norad.mil/About-NORAD/Canadian-NORAD-Region/

www.fas.org/nuke/guide/usa/airdef/norad-overview.htm

https://treaty-accord.gc.ca/text-texte.aspx?id=105060

www.jstor.org/stable/424829

https://scholarlycommons.law.case.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1381&context=cuslj

www.alchetron.com/Mid-Canada-Line

www.wsj.com/articles/cold-war-era-defense-system-to-get-upgrade-to-counter-russia-china-11614438048

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Aerospace_Defense_Command


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2021)

Very few civilians are aware that NORAD conducted an exercise in April of 2001, that included setting up a situation where an aircraft was hijacked by foreign terrorists and flown into the Pentagon like a missile attack, but they dismissed the exercise as not probable. Five months later, the dismissed exercise became a reality. 

Some airline pilots were also made aware of this exercise, but took it nonchalantly. I found the following article on the Internet.

 In April 2001, NORAD considered an exercise in which an aircraft of foreign origin was hijacked by terrorists and flown into the Pentagon, like a missile, but rejected the scenario as implausible.[47] Five months later, a similar scenario occurred.[49] However, in January 2002, Maj. Gen. Larry Arnold, stated *"... we did not honestly think about hijacked airliners being used in suicide attacks."*

9/11 Attacks


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2021)

When a supervisor told me about the exercise stated above this post, I was kind of wondering why they would be practicing something like a hijacked airline. After all, we hadn't had a successful hijacking of a U.S. airline in more than 20 years, or so I thought at the time. I asked a pilot friend of mine who flew for American and he scoffed at the idea of a foreign terrorist group hijacking an American based airline. I guess our reckless and disobedient thinking kind of caught us off guard.


----------

